# Video output - picture quality



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

1080i or 720p any difference?

The picture is not as good as the v+ sa box. Am I missing something?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Usual advice is to try both and see which one you like better!


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought I might have missed something as the SD picture is much, much worse than the SA V+ box


----------



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

I find the SD upscaling is softer than the V+. Menus and SD screens all look better in 720p imo.


A.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Does it force upscale SD, or offer you the chance to output 576i and let your TV do it?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

In theory it offers you the chance to use native scaling, but the video menu is broken.. it always selected 1080i (or 720p).


----------



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

You can override the automatic resolution setting. It selects 1080i for me (which is correct, even tho the TV supports 1080p), but I only check 720p and select Continue.

@TCM The box outputs and upscales to whatever resolution it's set to.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Even if you override it the only options that work are 720p and 1080i 

Even if you go into the menu and deselect everything except 576i it'll use 720p! The help page is very clear that it should be using the native resolution for SD if you select it, but that doesn't work.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Even if you override it the only options that work are 720p and 1080i


Mine was stuck on 576p for a while, that seems to be the default if nothing is selected.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I had a problem with the handshake on one TV only allowing 576p so I connected SCART (which disables autodetect and enables all options - apparently VM think SCART supports 1080p) switched everything on, then switched back to HDMI - worked a treat


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Tony Hoyle said:


> - apparently VM think SCART supports 1080p


So they do. Thanks. My installed had enabled 1080p, but after I'd fiddled with it I couldn't get it back. Now I know why: he'd also connected the SCART, and I'd disconnected it.

Putting the SCART back let me re-enable 1080p, but now I find it doesn't work.


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

Disappointed that this is not implemented properly. I too have found that all SD content is upscaled to 720P. Hope this gets fixed soon, otherwise my scaler is currently an expensive HDMI switch


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> So they do. Thanks. My installed had enabled 1080p, but after I'd fiddled with it I couldn't get it back. Now I know why: he'd also connected the SCART, and I'd disconnected it.
> 
> Putting the SCART back let me re-enable 1080p, but now I find it doesn't work.


I have scart in the back of mine and 1080p is still grayed out  ??


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

On video output screen in settings I have 576p,720p showing.
But can I confirm that the optimised output is being used depending on whether the programme is in sd or hd?

I know it should be obvious just use your eyes and it looks alright then what is the problem, but it would be nice to able to confirm in info what the current res is.


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

I looked at the info page on my tv for details on the format of the received signal.


----------

